# My little "Flew-sie"



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great picture of Sunny. I can't understand how they can even eat with those flappy things on the sides of their mouths. LOL It does make for some goofy expressions when they are brining you "gifts" They always seem to prance with such pride when they have a treasure in their mouths.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a great picture.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love the floppy flews. Bama loves to hold water in there and dribble it on your hand or leg. I think he does it on purpose.
Great picture. If you look at my thread of Bama's three month birthday pictures he has one like that.


----------



## puppy_luv_mom (May 14, 2007)

This picture just priceless. Sunny is a beauty!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Love the floppy flews. Bama loves to hold water in there and dribble it on your hand or leg. I think he does it on purpose.
> Great picture. If you look at my thread of Bama's three month birthday pictures he has one like that.


You have 3,999 posts! One more to break the barrier!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I found another one with a big stuffed basketball she likes to carry around. We also have a soccer ball like it and used to have a football, but I think the dogs got the better of that one...


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Sunny is delightful, sweet images!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

i wish i had a good picture to share, but i dont at the moment, once i get one with tucker and his oversized blowfish toy i will definitely post it


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Cute!!!! lol


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

That photo is beautiful of Sunny. Asha also greets everyone with a one of her large stuff toys in her mouth - I must take a photo of her like that ! Hudson sometimes sleeps with one stuffed toy in his mouth- very funny as he is now a big boy!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

adorable, I love it when they run around like mad things just so they can greet you with a gift


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

mist said:


> adorable, I love it when they run around like mad things just so they can greet you with a gift


I know!! We try to keep a bucket of toys right by the door that we always come in so they don't have to pick up just anything they can find. For Mister, it's almost invariably a shoe! He never chews 'em, just carries them! I'm trying to teach him to learn the word "shoe" so he can actually help me clean up all the shoes he's misplaced! 

By the way, I love your username, because that's what I call Mister for short!

And I REALLY love your signature!!!!:heartbeat I am the queen or procrastinators!! (and my husband is the king! Makes paying bills sort of tough....:bowl:


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

jcasks said:


> i wish i had a good picture to share, but i dont at the moment, once i get one with tucker and his oversized blowfish toy i will definitely post it


Does the blowfish start out at a normal size, and then puff up when it gets scared a golden is going to pick it up, not knowing that goldens and their huge flews can hold extremely large objects?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awwwwwwwww


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are a few of Maggie from the winter. She loved her baseball. She torn that thing apart.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

mrod said:


> Here are a few of Maggie from the winter. She loved her baseball. She torn that thing apart.


Those are just precious!!! I love how she's resting her head on it while it's shoved in her mouth!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I didn't know they were called flews!

That is such a sweet picture of Sunny. Those eyes!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Aw Karen, Sunny has the sweetest face! 

Here is Tilly with her favorite toy 'Brian'


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That 2nd picture of Tilly with Brian is so adorable!! Did Tilly name him??? 

Karen, Sunny looks beautiful as a "floozie". The other thing that I wanted to tell you is that last night I found myself singing the Rod Stewart song that you posted in your other thread (I won't mention the title of the song so it won't stick in someone elses head...hahaha) about Mister and when I realized what I was doing I just had to laugh!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> That 2nd picture of Tilly with Brian is so adorable!! Did Tilly name him???
> 
> Karen, Sunny looks beautiful as a "floozie". The other thing that I wanted to tell you is that last night I found myself singing the Rod Stewart song that you posted in your other thread (I won't mention the title of the song so it won't stick in someone elses head...hahaha) about Mister and when I realized what I was doing I just had to laugh!!


I was going to say the same thing about Tilly and Brian in the second picture! You have to submit that to a calendar next year (I'm assuming it won't fit the December theme...) Too precious!!

LOL about the Mister thread and song! I had a different title for the thread in mind, but then that one popped into my head! 

Good to "see" you!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awww "Cousin Sunny" you are beautiful! Jake used to greet with something - anything he could find so I know what you're talking about. So far Griff doesn't do that.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOLOLOL  that's too cute!!!

Love the, something in the mouth, tail going 90 mph, wiggle butt, greetings


----------



## charchan's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Sunny is such a pretty girl. Her eyes are so sweet.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

mist said:


> adorable, I love it when they run around like mad things just so they can greet you with a gift


I've been looking through my old posts, trying to figure out when I "came back" and found this pic of Sunny. I have no idea where it is in my folders and haven't seen it since then. 

Mist, something about reading your post made me just imagine how they run around desperately looking for something to greet you with! They love to greet, but it's more important to them to find something to have in their mouths _*first! *_To me, this is one of the things that makes Goldens so very special. I can tell when I foster Golden mixes (and sometimes the golden part is a bit of a stretch!) that they don't have the same desire. It's a very Goldeny thing. Anyone know if labs do it, too?

My son has come up with a new name for it. He says, "Mister needs something to plug his chompers!!"


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is Murphy.. the second one isnt really relevant, but its funny


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith does this, but i've never gotten a photo of it.

she not only feels the need to greet you with something, but if she can't find something, she'll crinkle up her face and sort of snort at you. it's like she's so excited she can't contain herself. it's a wonderful thing to come home to.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I always love to see Sunny pics. Charlie carries his "baby" for our morning walk everyday. I have to take it away as soon as we get home or he will kill it. He already ripped off his ear. I have to try & get a pic of it.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> Faith does this, but i've never gotten a photo of it.
> 
> she not only feels the need to greet you with something, but if she can't find something, she'll crinkle up her face and sort of snort at you. it's like she's so excited she can't contain herself. it's a wonderful thing to come home to.


Mister does that when playing with Mitch! It always makes him sneeze! I love when they are so excited that they can't contain themselves! (however, when jumping is involved it can get old really quickly!) So do you happen to know if Labs do this, too, or do you think it is the Golden in Faith?


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> I always love to see Sunny pics. Charlie carries his "baby" for our morning walk everyday. I have to take it away as soon as we get home or he will kill it. He already ripped off his ear. I have to try & get a pic of it.


Thanks on the Sunny pics! I adore the pic of Charlie with the green ring around his face! And I LOVE how he's always smiling!! That is too cute that he carries his baby on his walk! I'm sure you must get a lot of looks! One time Sunny got on the treadmill with a stuffed animal in her mouth and she did the entire workout holding it. I didn't know they could pant while still holding something in their mouths!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

you know, i'm not sure. i've had two other labs, and i don't remember either of them needing something in their mouth to greet you, but i have several friends who have labs that do the same thing - they need to bring you a toy or a ball or something. 

the difference i remember most with my labs was that their entire bodies would wiggle and they would body slam you (as in throw themselves against your legs). whereas Faith wags her tail where it seems like it's going to fly off and rubs on me like a cat, all while making whining noises. lol

and, for the sneezing - DH fake sneezes at her all the time to get her to play. it's quite funny - she'll sneeze back and then come over and sort of bonk him with her paw.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> the difference i remember most with my labs was that their entire bodies would wiggle and they would body slam you (as in throw themselves against your legs). whereas Faith wags her tail where it seems like it's going to fly off and rubs on me like a cat, all while making whining noises. lol


Yep! Definitely wiggly, dancing and prancing on the floor, and rubbing against you while making noises!! Oh, boy do I love Goldens!:heartbeat:heartbeat And you've really got the best of both worlds (golden personality minus the hair!) there with Faithy girl!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

I don't have a close up but here is a flew shot of Coach. It's better when he has more than 1 toy in his mouth 

Lucie greets me at the door when I come home, she doesn't let Coach "butt in". After I'm in, she races off to find a toy to show me. We joke that she's trying to let me know how "busy" she's been while I'm away.


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

not a good squishy cheek one but his expression is cute
he always has a stuffy in his mouth..if not available the nearest shoe will do (just to carry..not to destroy)


----------

